# Marathon: Hardtail oder Fully???



## onkel (12. Dezember 2001)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die meisten Racer hier auf Hardtails sitzen. Und auch im Worldcup werden zumeist Hardtails gefahren. 

Nun habe ich aber, der noch nie auf einem Fully gesessen hat, auf dem einen oder anderen Marathon die Kollegen Fullyfahrer beneidet, wenn ich über Wurzelpassagen geeiert bin und mit extremen Rückenschmerzen kämpfen musste. 
Gegen ein Fully spricht sicher das Gewicht (und der Preis). Andererseits wiegt mein Ht auch fast 11 Kilo und ich bin schneller als so mancher auf seinem Edel-Leichthardtail. Die paar Watt Mehrleistung sollte man m.E. nicht überbewerten. Und das Fully spart die Energie ja im Rücken, weil es dem Körper Haltearbeit abnimmt.

CC bin ich noch nie gefahren, habe aber schon ein paar Strecken gesehen, die ich als technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ansehen würde. Bei Marathons gibt es jedenfalls solche und solche. 

Warum fahrt ihr Hardtail bzw Fully????


----------



## SoBe (12. Dezember 2001)

...da scheiden sich wohl die Geister!!!

Ich bin überzeugter Hardtail-Fahrer. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe: Du hast zum einen ganz richtig das Gewicht angesprochen. Zu dem Punkt ist denke nicht viel zu sagen.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist jedoch auch die Kraftübertragung. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den neuen Systemen wie LRS von Centurion oder dem J-Link-System von Orbit aussieht, aber bei der "herkömmlichen" Anlenkung (sprich Eingelenker oder Viergelenker) der älteren Modelle wirst du immer Pedalrückschlag haben. Bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger. Da kann ein Scott Strike gerne bis zu 10.000 DM kosten. An der Tatsache ändert sich nichts.

Zusätzlich bekommst du auf 'nem Hardtail von vorneherein 'ne bessere Fahrtechnik. Ein Fully hoppelt mal locker über ein paar mittelgroße Steine. Mit 'nem Hardtail ist es da schon etwas anspruchsvoller in der Spur zu bleiben.

Wahrscheinlich spielt es nicht für alle 'ne Rolle, aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast, ist der Preis ein weiterer Punkt. Wo du für ein High-End-Hardtail an die  5000-6000 DM ausgibst, musst du bei einem Fully noch 2000-3000 DM drauflegen. Außerdem sind Hardtails ausgereift. Fullys befinden sich noch immer in der Evolutions-Phase.

Ich will hier bestimmt nichts gegen Fully-Fahrer sagen. Ein Fully hat sicherlich auch seine Vorteile, aber jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden, womit er glücklich wird!!!
Fahrt, was euch Spaß macht!!!

Prost, Leute!
 
Sobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (12. Dezember 2001)

Das mit dem Preis ist richtig, habe ich aber ausgeklammert, weil es klar ist und gerade wir armen Studis und die Schüler und sonstigen armen Schweine eh wissen, was läuft.

Ich will mal ein Bisschen provozieren, obwohl ich Deine Aussagen ja größtenteils teile.

Gewicht? Ich wiege mit Bike etwas mehr als 80 Kilo. Das ist leicht! Was machen da ein zwei Kilo mehr aus? 1/80 oder 1/40 der Masse, wobei diese ja nur bei der Beschleunigung und bergauf wirklich zum tragen kommt.

Fahrtechnik? Wenn ich schon eine gute Fahrtechnik habe, müsste ich ja mit Fully brillant sein. Wenn nicht: Wozu Fahrtechnik, ich habe ein Fully!

Kontert noch jemand?


----------



## icke (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe seit 4 Wochen ein Fully, ca 1,5 Kg schwerer als mein HT.
Ich mache den Winter über eine XC-Paarrennserie mit und nach 2 Rennen mit dem Fully kann ich nur sagen für mich sind es mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. 
Vorteile : Besserer Bodenkontakt, mehr Traktion bei holprigen Anstiegen, Bergrunter mehr Sicherheit trotz höherem Tempo, Komfort und eventuell Pannenschutz.
Nachteil : mehr Gewicht (aber ich hab seit letztem Jahr 6 Kilo abgenommen also zählt das auch nicht mehr).

Allerdings wurde mir gesagt ich fahre immmer noch wie mit einem HT also Vorausschauend und Körperdämpfend.
 Spocht Frei


----------



## Dusteater (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre auf nem Fully Marathon gefahren und fahre im Training immer wieder auch mein Hardtail! Beide wiegen knapp über 11kg! Bei kleinen Trainingseinheiten bis ca. 1,5h habe ich oft das Gefühl mit dem Hardtail schneller zu sein! Auf längeren Strecken wendet sich das Blatt dramatisch! Es sind bei mir genau die haltekräfte im Rücken, die mich auf dem Hardtail stark ermüden! Nen Marathon auf nem Hardtail hab ich noch nicht gefahren (und auch nicht gewagt)! Vielleicht ist man schneller auf dem Hardtail wenn man SUPERFIT ist! 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht so fit um das auszuhalten!
Nen anderes Thema sind die Abfahrten! Auf Marathons wie Dolomiti oder Eiger und Cristalp kann man sehr locker und kraftsparend die Downhiills runterballern und ist immer noch einer der Schnellsten! Gerade bei der Cristalp hatte ich nach über 100km eigentlich kaum noch Kraft meinen Lenker zu halten , aber die letzte Abfahrt hab ich echt genossen und noch mal alles gegeben!!! 
Ansonsten ist das Fully natürlich Serviceintensiver und empfindlicher!


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo!
Die Antwort von Dusteater kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es kommt aus meiner Sicht sehr stark auf die Fahrweise und die Länge des Rennens an.  Für einen StevensCup benutz ich mein Hardtail. Da sind viele Antritte dabei und da sterbe ich (vom Gefühl) mit dem Fully (RM Vertex TO gegen Element SC). Auf Marathons fahre ich fast alles im Sitzen und jeder Antritt rächt sich spätestens am Lona ;-).  Allerdings mach das HT fahren höllischen Spaß, weil man aktiver fahren muß. Fazit:
Speed:
kurze Rennen -> HT
lange Marathons -> Fully
Spaß:
normales Gelände -> HT
extremes Gelände -> Fully

Gruß Robert

P.S.: Ich war 95 beim TopTen in St. Wendel der einzige Fahrer der das Rennen ohne Frontfederung beendet hat. Ich kenne Schmerzen ;-)


----------



## mttam (13. Dezember 2001)

hi!

ich will es mal so beschreiben:
lernst du auf einem hardtail das biken, dann entwicklst du eine fahrtechnik die nur fully-fahrer nicht haben.
Kannst du aber mit einem hardtail eine steile schotterrampe bewältigen, kommst du mit einem fully aufgrund der besseren traktion einfacher da rauf.

das argument mit dem gewicht trifft nicht zu, da das mehrgewicht eines fullies gegenüber eines hartails bzeogen auf die gesamtmasse nicht viel ausmacht; aber auf leichte laufräder sollte man zwecks der besseren beschleunigung immer achten.
es ist auch billiger den eigenen körper um 1kg zu erleichtern als für tausende von mark dem rad ein paar gram abzuringen (wer ist schon komplett austrainiert??)

in deutschland kannst du auf einem hartail ohne sorgen fast alle marathons fahren, wenn du ein solide fahrtechnik hast(ok, ich bin noch nicht alle dt. marathons gefahren aber eine menge..)
wenn du aber einen der richtigen großen (christalp, gardasee, transalpchallenge)fahren willst wirst du dich über ein fully freuen (ich hatte den direkten vergleich in einem jahr  transalpchallenge(fully) und christalp(hardtail)zu fahren´; habe mich nach vielen fullykilometern auf einem hardtal sehr schwer getan)
gewinnnen kannst du auf beidem(bewies dieser hypothese durch meine person steht noch aus), aber auf einem fully kannst du dich in den abfahrten deutlich besser erholen; leiden musst du so oder so im rennen;
es stimmt aber das ein fully mehr pflege braucht und auch nicht immer hart im nehmen ist(insbsondere leichte xc-teile)
gruß

mttam


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Dezember 2001)

Als XC-Racer und Halbmarathonfan schwöre ich natürlich auf das HT. 
Es ist einfach schneller, da es weniger wiegt, kaum Energie im Rahmen verpufft und es sich in TRagepassagen leichter schultern lässt.
Außerdem ist es schöner, zuverlässiger und ausgereift. Fully kähme für mich nur im Tourensektor der langen Distanz, also 100+ km.


----------



## SoBe (14. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *
> Gewicht? Ich wiege mit Bike etwas mehr als 80 Kilo. Das ist leicht! Was machen da ein zwei Kilo mehr aus? 1/80 oder 1/40 der Masse, wobei diese ja nur bei der Beschleunigung und bergauf wirklich zum tragen kommt.
> 
> ...




Hi Onkel!
Du siehst das aus der falschen Perspektive (nicht böse gemeint  ): Klar, wenn du dein "Kampfgewicht" mit dem deines Bikes addierst, kommst du auf ein Gewicht, wo zwei/drei Kilo mehr anscheinend auch nichts ausmachen. Aber dein eigenes Gewicht hat damit sehr wenig zu tun. Da spürst du sowieso nicht, wenn du mal ein oder zwei Kilo zugenommen hast; an 'nem Bike spürst du aber 500 Gramm. Daher ist der Unterschied zwischen Fully und Hardtail schon deutlich spürbar.

Zum Thema Fahrtechnik: Das kannst du SO auch nicht betrachten.
Ich hab' ja davon gesprochen, dass man auf einem Hardtail eine bessere Fahrtechnik ERLANGT!!! Das Fully verzeiht einfach mehr Fehler. So wie du das darstellst, verleiht einem das Bike AUTOMATISCH die Fahrtechnik. Du erlernst sie auf dem Hardtail einfach besser. In deiner Aussage ist ein Gedankenfehler!!!

Prost
 
Sobe


----------



## onkel (14. Dezember 2001)

Moin, 
wie schon gesagt, ich teile Deine Meinung ja im Großen und Ganzen. Ich wollte ja nur ein Bisschen kitzeln. 
Das mit der Fahrtechnik unterschreibe ich so, wie Du es gesagt hast. 

Das mit dem Bikegewicht ist aber m. E. in erster Linie ein Kopfproblem. Schnell, errechne mir jemand, welchen Energieaufwand bei 80 Kilo und welchen ich bei 82 Kilo pro Kilometer habe!


----------



## mttam (14. Dezember 2001)

@ sobe

also ich muß da jetzt mal wieder sprechen:
du willst 500g am bike nur durchfahren bemerken??
das würde ja bedeuten, du kannst während der fahrt feststellen,ohne die flasche optisch oder durchhochheben zu beggutachten, ob deine 0,75l trinkflasche randvoll oder fast leer (sagen wir restinhalt 150 ml) ist'??  das möchte ich doch zu gerne mal sehen wie du das machst  ....

du wirst es auf jeden fall merken, wenn du einen laufradsatz mit 500g mehrgewicht verwendest (stichwort: rotierende massen); aber nur allgemein 500 g mehrgewicht am bike merkst du schlichtweg nicht beim fahren

und was die reduktion des eigenen gewichtes anbetrifft,  liegst du auch nicht richtig...
wenn du es schaffst durch training 1kg abzunehmen (durch fettverbennung und optimierung des muskelapparates) wirst du es merken (natürlich nur unter der vorraussetzung, daß du nicht schon austrainiert bist) und zwar wirst du schlichtweg den berg besser hochkommen (ok, beweis dieser these ist schwierig, da das empfinden für die eigene leistungsfähikeit sehr subjektiv ist)

als beispiel: wenn der ullrich bei der tour nicht in topform ist, dann ist nicht nur der umstand der mangelnden fitness sein problem;
 denn auch wenn er in einem 90% zustand (soll 90% der optimalform bedeuten) ist, aber noch ein 1-2 kilo masse zuviel mit sich  rumträgt, bringt er bezogenen auf seine masse nicht die leistung auf´s pedal wie in eine 90% zustand mit optimalgewicht -- alles klar??

ok, ich wollte nur mal aus meiner sicht begründen, daß das gramgefuchse sehr fragwürdig ist ( oder in welcher raddisziplin ist das beste material die garantie für das podest?? die motivation ist entscheidender; armstrong versägt ullrich nämlich nicht wegen des oclv-rahmens sondern weil er bei seinen attacken subjektiv nicht leidet)

so weit so gut

mttam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das Tier (15. Dezember 2001)

Moin,moin !
Ich werde auch 2002 wieder mit Hartail, Starrgabel(einer, die gut federt) und dicken Pneus antreten.
Mehr kann ich mir nicht leisten und was nicht am Rad ist,kann auch nicht kaputtgehen.
Viele Strecken in Deutschland sind ja so leicht,daß auch ein Crossrad ausreichen würde.
Die Cristalp zB. ist da natürlich nicht mit zu machen.
Marathons werden ja bergauf gewonnen.Mit dem Retro-Rad spare ich Geld und Wartungszeit = mehr Zeit fürs Training und mehr Geld für legales Doping
  .


----------



## checky (19. Dezember 2001)

ich muß hier auch mal senfen.
Ich habe meinen ersten Marathon 1994 in Italien am  Gardasee gefahren (den ersten dort). Mann war ich fix & alle. Natürlich mit dem Hardttail.
Und auch heute noch fahre ich lieber mit dem Hardtail nen Marathon, als mit dem Fully, obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich mein Fully auf 11.2 Kg hatte & damit auch nen Marathon & Rennen gefahren bin. Aber zwischen Hardtail & Fully wird es einerseits immer das Gewicht geben & die Tatsache das ein Fully nicht so spontan nach vorne geht wie ein Hardtail.
XC Rennen & Marathon nun nur noch mit dem Hardtail, allerdings habe ich wegen Komfort & Traktion beim Hardtail auf 2,25" Schlappen umgerüstet.

Es ist meiner Ansicht nach auch eine sehr starke mentale Komponente in diesem Zwiespalt enthalten. Es ist definitiv das ein Hardtail subjektiv deutlich schneller nach vorne geht als ein Fully, selbst wenn ein Fully das gleiche Gewicht hat. Und warum dann subjektiv ein langsameres Bike fahren. Zumal die Abfahrten auf (mir bekannten) Marathons zu 90% mit dem Hardtail bestens bewältigt werden können.(Sicherlich ne Frage der Fahrtechnik)

FAZIT: jeder sollte das nehmen womit er / sie meint am schnellsten zu sein.


----------



## dirk f. (13. Januar 2002)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Fully so viel hilft, wenn man Rückenschmerzen hat. Ich habe zum Glück keine, trotz Hardtail. Und von Rennfahrerkollegen, die mal Fully ausprobiert haben, ist keiner länger als ein Jahr Fully gefahren, weil es auf den meisten Strecken einfach keinen Sinn macht. Die Federung frisst durch ihr Gewippe einfach zuviel Kraft , das ist einfach so, egal was die Hersteller sagen. Als Rennfaher brauche ich einfach ein Gefühl für die Strecke. Und mit einer aktiven Fahrtechnik , die man als Rennfahrer sowieso haben sollte, fährt man auf einem Hardtail einfach am besten. Freerider, die ein Rennen oder einen Marathon nur fahren um anzukommen, mögen das vielleicht anders sehen. Die rollen aber auch einfach nur so durch die Gegend, ohne wirklich Druck zu haben .  Und die meisten Marathons werden eh zu 90% auf breiten Forstwegen gefahren, auf denen ein Fully garnichts bringt. Und für die 10% Singletrails und Wurzelabfahrten braucht man kein Fully.
Und selbst wenn ein Fully nur 10,5 kg wiegt, ein gleichausgestattetes Hardtail wiegt dann nur 9,5kg. Ganz zu schweigen von der Wartungsanfälligkeit und dem hohen Preis. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr u.A. den Willingen Marathon gefahren, und zwar die 130km Strecke. Und wer da war, weiss, dass es nur geregnet hat, und zwar richtig. Ein Fully habe ich nicht vermisst, allenfalls einen anderem Sattel, denn nach fast 6:30h auf dem tune speedneedl tat mir der Hintern doch ganz schön weh.
Also, um es noch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Fullys werden sich meiner Meinung nach bei den Rennfahrern nie durchsetzten.


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Januar 2002)

Und so war es. Und so ist es. Und so wird es immer sein.


----------



## checky (14. Januar 2002)

da stimme ich nicht ganz zu.
Ich fahre zwar, wie schon gesagt, auf Rennen oder Marathons auch mein Hardtail, 
ABER wenn es ein Fully geben würde, das sich beschleunigungsmäßig wie mein Hardtail anfühlt, dabei ca. 90mm Federweg hat, dann würde ich die ca. 700 - 1000 gramm Mehrgewicht gerne in kauf nehmen. 

Es ist wie bei so vielem: es muß subjektiv einfach passen.


----------



## Frank (15. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *
> ABER wenn es ein Fully geben würde, das sich beschleunigungsmäßig wie mein Hardtail anfühlt, dabei ca. 90mm Federweg hat, dann würde ich die ca. 700 - 1000 gramm Mehrgewicht gerne in kauf nehmen.
> *



Gibt es doch ?!  Schon mal was vom neuen Giant XtC Team Carbon gehört? Ok kommt erst raus, aber das kann man mit sinnvollem Tuning auch unter 10,5 kg locker drücken, dazu 90 mm Federweg hinten, 80 vorne, neutrales Fahrverhalten und bergab doch den Komfort eines vollwertigen Fullies!

Ich hab das 2000er DS-2, das könnte ich mit leichteren Parts auch unter 12 kg kriegen, will ich aber nicht ;-)

Ansonsten: ich fahr zwar relativ selten mal einen Marathon mit, aber hab schon desöfteren Touren länger als 70 km gemacht und würde das niemals mit einem Hardtail machen wollen, ist mir einfach zu bockig und zu hart.

So und mit heutigen Dämpfern und sinnvoll konstruierten Hinterbauten muß man weder Gewichts- noch Beschleunigungs- noch Steifigkeitsnachteile in Kauf nehmen - vorausgesetzt, man hat das nötige Kleingeld ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (15. Januar 2002)

... aber es bleibt dabei: wer Rennen oder Marathons fährt, um gute Platzierungen zu erreichen und nicht um nur dabeizusein oder ins Ziel zu kommen, der ist mit einem Hardtail am besten bedient.


----------



## checky (16. Januar 2002)

@Frank

sorry Frank wenn ich Dich nun schocken muß, aber ich bin das aktuelle Team XTC im direkten Vergleich zu meinem letzten XC-Fully gefahren & das XTC fühlte sich an wie eine Bleiente. Mag auch daran liegen das mein Fully fast 1 Kg leichter war. Aber das XTC ist meiner Ansicht nach kein vernünftiges XC-Fully. Der Komfort ist kaum besser als bei einem Softtail & das wäre deutlich leichter & vermittelt deutlich bessere Fahrgefühle.

Für Touren gebe ich Dir recht, da fahre ich auch lieber Fully. Aber wenn ich richtig schnell sein möchte, dann geht mir nichts über einen direktes Gefühl über die Bodenbeschaffenheit & das Gefühl von unmittelbarem Vortrieb wenn ich reinlange, egal ob im Sitzen oder beim anziehen eines Sprints & eben das kann das XTC nicht bieten.

& das man weder Beschleunigungs noch Gewichtsnachteile bei einem modernen Fully in kauf nehmen muß ist lächerlich. Zeige mir einen Fullyrahmen der 1300 gramm wiegt & bei dem sich selbst bei einem Sprint oder nem dicken Gang im sitzen getreten die Federung keinen mm muckt........ 

Wenn es so ein Fully geben würde, dann hätte ich es schon.


----------



## SoBe (16. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mttam _
> *@ sobe
> 
> also ich muß da jetzt mal wieder sprechen:
> ...



Hi mttam!
Geb' dir irgendwo Recht: 500g sind schwierig zu erkennen, aber so ab 'nem Kilo ist es schon möglich. Ich würde auf jeden Fall merken, wenn meine 11 Kilo plötzlich 12 Kilo wären. Das ist schon möglich zu erkennen...

Prost
 
Sobe

- "Männer müssen Puller hinstecken, wo geht!!!" - (Platz 1 der Talk Talk Talk - Talkshow Charts)


----------



## Türklinke (9. Februar 2002)

Also wenn man XC Rennen mit Fully fährt, dann versteh ich das ja noch ABER ein Marathon!??!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!

Marathon ist doch NUR Autobahn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die meisten Marathons, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin hätte ich sofort mit nem Crossrad bewältig, wenn mir einer eins hingestellt hätte.

Also ich verstehs nicht wofür braucht man auf einem Feldweg ein Fully???

Damit man so richitg viel Kraft verschwendet?!?!??!

ja ich denke schon.
Wenn man mit einem Fully antritt feder der Hinterbau erstmal 20% (sag ich jetzt mla so, keinen Plan obs nur so wenig ist)
der aufgebrachten kraft weg.

Genauso ist das wenn man mit wenig Luftdruck fährt, NUR NCIHT SO EXTREM.


----------



## Türklinke (9. Februar 2002)

Ach ja und den Berg, denn man nur mit nem Fully raufkommt von wegen Traktion und so, muss mir erst mal einer zeigen.


----------



## dirk f. (9. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Türklinke _
> *Marathon ist doch NUR Autobahn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die meisten Marathons, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin hätte ich sofort mit nem Crossrad bewältig, wenn mir einer eins hingestellt hätte.
> ...



Genau richtig, die deutschen Marathons (Grdasee bin ich noch nicht mitgefahren) sind vom technischen Anspruch her garnix, da könnte man echt mit´n Crossrad fahren. Fully ist nur was für "Komfortbiker" oder solche, die sich von der Werbung und dem Gesülze der Hersteller und Bike-Magazine beeinflussen lassen. Schön dumm, aber wers braucht.......


----------



## Granny (9. Februar 2002)

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass da `n bissl vom Thema abweicht...


wieviel Federweg würdet ihr denn für ein Fully bei diesem Einsatzgebiet empfehlen?



ich hab nämlich vor, mir nächstes Jahr ein solches zuzulegen.
nich nur für Marathon, auch Touren - also der Komfort wär` mir fast wichtiger...


vorne zwischen 80 und 100mm, hinten so um die 90
oder wär` das schon zu viel


----------



## Adri (9. Februar 2002)

Hardtail oder Fully? Vielleicht liegt das beste bike für marathons gerade in der Mitte, nämlich ein Softail. Ich denk dann an bikes genre   Scalpel oder titanium bikes wie Morati HC 1.2 , Unicoi oder Pakka Wallup.

man hatt ein bischen mehr comfort wie beim HT , ohne die nachteile von fullys (gewicht , manko an laterale steifigkeit und zu viele drehpunkte )

mein nächstes bike (habe jetzt 2 HT) soll ein Ti softtail sein. 'Best of both Worlds' so zu sagen 

Was denkt euch??


----------



## onkel (9. Februar 2002)

wie sind denn die marathons im süden? bei uns gibt es da teilweise geile technische passagen. 

@granny: 60-100mm


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Februar 2002)

@Granny: Adri hat es erfasst, ich würde auch nur ein Fully mit vorne wie hinten 70-80mm Federweg nehmen. 
Und das auch nur wenns um Komfort geht, wie bei dir. Ich bleibe bei HT.
Aber dem Scalpel würde ich wegen den Carbonstreben nicht trauen. Ist mir suspekt, wie die im Gelände halten sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (9. Februar 2002)

ich werd auch dieses Jahr wieder mein Fully bei den Rennen nehmen, auch wenn mein Hardtail jetzt auf10 kg  abgespeckt hat. Macht mehr Spaß und ich bin schneller und motivierter. Die 2 kg mehr stören mich nicht/merke ich nicht und negative Antriebseinflüse wie wippen oder Pedalrückschlag treten bei meinem GT nicht auf.
Dafür bergab und bergauf viel Spaß, und auf meinen Hausstrecken habe ich die Bestzeiten immer mit dem Fully gefahren, da kommen Forststraßen aber auch kaum vor.

Übrigens, @Türklinke: Bei den Marathons in Frammersbach (www.spessart-bike.de)  und Lohr würdest Du Dir nach der 1 Runde Waldautobahnen wünschen!


----------



## mankra (9. Februar 2002)

Ohne das ich jetzt alles durchgelesen hab:

Es ist klar Fullies sind teurer und etwas schwerer. Aber leichte Rahmen wie ein Strike mit Dämpfer um die 2100g ist der Unterschied nicht mehr groß.

Energieverlust: Sperrbarer Dämpfer und im Wiegetritt merkst nix mehr davon. Und sitzend aufgemacht. Was immer wieder von den HT Fahrern verdrängt wird, ist: Wenn das Rad über Hindernisse (auch kleine im cm Bereich) drüberrollt, muß es sich mit dem ganzen Gewicht inkl Fahrer über dieses Hinderniss drüberheben. Das ist ja der Grund, warum auf der Straße das Rad besser rollt, weil es dieses auf und ab (die Vibrationen) nicht gibt. Und bei einem Fully, wenn es richtig abgestimmt ist, nicht bretthart, dann gleitet man übers Gelände.
Hängt natürlich von der Strecke ab, aber selbst auf Waldwegen merkt man es schon und erst recht auf Wurzelpassagen.
Rückenschmerzen können durch diese kl. Vibrationen kommen, da der Rückenmuskel die Wirbelsäule stützt (im Zusammenspiel mit dem Bauchmuskel) und es irgendwann zuviel wird.

Es gibt bessere Zeitpunkte, als ein MA Rennen, seine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern.

Wenn der Preis egal ist, bzw. in Onkels Fall mit den Rückenschmerzen würd ich auch für MA ein Fully (mit sprerrbaren FB) unbedingt empfehlen.

Das Strike ist neu zu teuer, aber es gibt schon einige Gebrauchte am Markt. Ist halt sehr leicht, für CC eher zu kurz, was aber beim MA Komfort bringt. Weicher Hinterbau.

Giant NSR Fullys sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber die Federung funkt für CC/MA wirklich genial: Im Wiegetritt fast blockiert, sitzend komfortabel.

www.simplon.at das Cirex. Das Top Modell mit ~11 kg kostet "nur" LP~ 4.000 


----------



## Eckard (9. Februar 2002)

Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:

Ist Euer Computer ein 286er, fahrt Ihr VW Käfer?

Fortschritt ist *******?

Am verbohrtesten sind dann noch die Rennradfahrer.
Ein 22er Kettenblatt? Hasse nix inne Beine?
Ein Fully? Was willse denn mit so´nem Schaukelstuhl?

Die Zukunft wird´s zeigen


----------



## Türklinke (10. Februar 2002)

@ Mankra

Deswegen fahr ich ja Tubeless, wei ldas genau die Schläge im cm Bereich schluckt

@Adri

klar geb ich dir recht aber mir fehlen leider die 15000Dm für das Scapel top Model


----------



## mankra (10. Februar 2002)

Das Scapel ist doch ein Witz: Schwerer als ein Strike, kein vernünftiger FW und ein Preis jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Das Bike ist wirklich nur für verbohrte HT Fahrer, die man ins Fullylager ziehen will.

@Türklinge
Ob Schlauchlos oder mit, ist egal. Das ist ja neben der Traktion der Hauptgrund für leichter 2.3 Reifen, damit sie eben diese Vibrationen ausfedern, Komfort bringen und dadurch im Gelände besser rollen als 2.1 oder gar 1.9er. 
Ich hoffe Du bist aber ein MTBler, der nicht nur auf geschotterten Pisten unterwegs ist, wo die 2-4 cm FW eines Reifens reichen

Je schlechter der Untergrund, umso mehr profitiert das Bergradl von einer Federung.

Schauts vor 10 Jahren war doch noch die gleiche Diskusion mit den Federgabeln....... wer fährt heute noch ohne

Und wegen der Traktion bergauf:
Wenns regnet ist es oft schon hilfreich, wenn man sitzend einen Hang hochkurbeln kann. Und wenns dann so richtig holprig ist, das man keinen Rythmus findet?

Außer Preis und höheren Wartungsaufwand spricht nix gegen ein Fully, und wenns blockierbar ist, dann sowieso nicht.


----------



## dirk f. (10. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eckard _
> *Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:
> 
> Ist Euer Computer ein 286er, fahrt Ihr VW Käfer?
> ...



Du spielst darauf an, dass beim Hardtail die Entwicklung stehen geblieben ist, dass Hardtails also auf dem technischen Stand von 286ern und VW Käfern sind, während andere schon Pentium 4 und New Beetle haben. Dem wiederspreche ich heftigst. Vielmehr sind Hardtails auf exakt dem gleichen Entwicklungsstand wie Fullys. Ich würde ergänzend sagen, dass Fullys einfach mit allerlei Gimmicks vollgeladen sind, die kein Mensch braucht. Auf dn Computerbezogen: ´ne 1000-Mark Grafikkarte braucht man nicht, wenn man nur Textverabietung macht. Und : Jutta Kleinschmidt fährt die Paris Dakar auch nicht mit einem mit Elektronik vollgestopften Luxusauto á la S-Klasse.
 Neue Aluminium-Legierungen wie Scandium oder Leichtgabeln wie die SID haben enorme Vorteile gebracht. Fakt ist: Wenn man sich ein gutes Fully kauft, sagen wir komplette XT, bekommt man für den gleichen Preis ein wesentlich besseres Hardtail (Komplettte XTR) und wenn ein Fully nur 10,5 Kilo wiegt, dann kann man die Teile an einen leichten Hardtail Rahmen ´dranbauen und das Rad wiegt deutlich unter 10 kg.
Und man merkt beim Fahren sehr wohl den Unterschied a) Gewicht und b) wippen der Federung. Und wenn jetzt einer sagt "Kann man ja härter einstellen" dann sind ja die vorteiel des Fullys hin und man kann gleich ein Hardtail nehmen.

Vielmehr erscheint mir die ganze Diskussion hier ein Aufeinandertreffen von hartgesottenen Rennfahrern und komfortsuchenden Hobbyfahreren zu sein.

Deswegen bleibe ich dabei: Wer im CC oder Marathon vorne mitfahren will, der braucht kein Fully, in den allermeisten Fällen hat ein Hardtail nur Vorteile. 
Fullys sind von den Bikefirmen in Zusammenarbeit mit den Magazinen hochgepusht worden. Im Freizeitbereich ("Freerider") haben sie sicher ihre Berechtigung, aber das interessiert mich nicht, weil das nichts mit Leistungssport zu tun hat. Und um den geht es hier.


Das Problem ist glaube ich auch, das manche noch nie richtig Hardtail gefahren sind.


----------



## mjs (10. Februar 2002)

fully zum ma muss sein... entlastet den rücken denk ich mal schon ganz schön...

federweg aber net mehr als 80mm vorne und hinten.. das reicht denk ich mal locker... blockierbar muss sein.... und unter 11 kg wiegen.... das sollte aber doch locker drinn sein bis 8000dm (um wie viel geld gehts hier eigentlich?)


----------



## Adri (10. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *Das Scapel ist doch ein Witz: Schwerer als ein Strike, kein vernünftiger FW und ein Preis jenseits von Gut und Böse.
> 
> Das Bike ist wirklich nur für verbohrte HT Fahrer, die man ins Fullylager ziehen will.. *



Was ist denn ein Scapel?? 

Nein, ohne Witz, das Scalpel frame kann mann ja selber aufbauen, muss nicht unbedingt ein 7000 euro Scalpel Team sein. 
Frame und Ultra Gabel hat mann für 3100 euro.

Ob die Scalpel Carbon Kettenstreben nach ein Jahr noch immer top sind?? Sehr gute frage, und die Hauptgrund dass ich kein Scalpel im ankauf nehme bis jetzt. Das bike lauft immerhin sehr gut, hat genügend FW (für XC und MA einsatze) und is dabei sehr Steif im hinterrahmen, etwas was mich als XC racer sehr wichtig ist.

Die alternative von Titanium Softtail ist dennoch viel interessanter. Titanium ist ein bewärtes material und kann die Schläge schlucken ohne Metallmüde .
Die 2.5 cm federweg vom softtail soll genügen für XC und MA race einsatz, mehr braucht mann da nie. Fullys mit 8-10 cm federweg soll mann lieber die Downhill oder Freeride  crowd überlassen. 

Eben so ist eine Gabel mit etwa 70-80 mm federweg fur mich reichlich genügend vor MA und XC einsätze.  Habe nie das Gefühl, ich brauchte mehr Federweg...

Was das Strike betrifft, ist doch auch sehr teuer (immerhin 6250 euro fürs Limited)  und kann mich nicht überzeugen duhr manko an Steifigkeit in die hintere Regionen. Sehe auch dir STW Wertung in Bike 1/02


----------



## mankra (10. Februar 2002)

@dirk F

Ich bin lange genug HT gefahren. 
Was hat sich leicht so überragendes getan in der HT Entwicklung, sie sind noch ein paar g leichter, na und.
Wer braucht XTR? XT reicht genauso. Ohne Naben sind es 130g Unterschied.

Natürlich kann ein Fully seine Vorteile nur ausspielen, je schlechter der Boden ist. Auf Schotterwegen braucht man keins.

Wie gesagt, vor 10 Jahren waren die gleichen Diskussionen über Federgabeln.

Du hast recht, man braucht kein Fully. Aber Onkel wird es viel helfen. Und das ist ja der Hauptgrund dieses Threads.

@devil-Dog

Stimmt, aber 100 mm schaden auch nicht.

@adri

Stimmt schon, und das Strike ist vom Preis auch abgehoben. Scott ist vom Preis/Leistung leider auch nicht mehr, das was es mal war.
Die geringe Steifigkeit merkt man weniger im Antritt als bei Drops und Spurrinnen. 
8-10 cm ist nix für FR, selbst fürs Touren fast zu wenig. 100-130 mm ist ein guter Wert.
Für Fr natürlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjs (10. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Adri _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3100  für das scaple und die ultra gabel (die ist echt ultra müll, weil ich selbst gefahrn bin ein jahr.. abstimmung ein alptraum und dann sind die lager rausgefallen!).. das strike ist nich wesentlich teuerer (wenn überhauot)

aber es gibt ja noch andere modelle außer strike und cd... rm element team sc wiegt auch nur 2.260g insc dämpfer bei 2000  (laut bike ws)


ob 80mm oder 100.. da will ich mich echt net steiten... hauptsache blockierbar....


----------



## mankra (10. Februar 2002)

http://www.simplon.com/conts/f5/112a.htm

Günstig, steif, leicht.


----------



## Adri (10. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *http://www.simplon.com/conts/f5/112a.htm
> 
> Günstig, steif, leicht. *



Stimmt, seht mir wie ne sehr gute alternativ furs Strike aus.

@devil-dog. schade dass du soviel ärger hattetst mit dem  Ultra gabel. ich fahre den seit jahren und habe kein ärger damit.
8.5 kg Luftdrück hinein (ich bin 69kg) und no problems.

im vergleich mit SID und andere is das Ultra gabel sehr Verwindungssteif, hat bloss nicht soviele abstimmungsmöglichkeiten, aber die brauche ich nicht. Ist auch blokkierbar und dass genügt mich  

Der RM Instinct/Element ist auch ne sehr gute und steife FS. Hatte lange auf meine kauf-liste gestehen. 

@mankra. Stimmt, Onkel soll vielleicht  ne FS brauchen, seine rückenschmerzen dürfen damit verschwinden. Aber für Race einsätze soll ein Softtail genügen, wenns überhaupt nicht mit HT geht. 

Was HT betrifft, hast du auch recht was die Entwicklung angeht, aber die letzte rohre von  bzw Easton und Litespeed sind wirklich klasse. Comfort und steifigkeit im HT zusammen bringen  ist nür die beste Schmiede gegeben. 
Auch mit den CAAD4 Cannonball habe ich nach 120-160 km MA  noch immer ein comfortables gefühl..   

Würde aber nicht gern 120 km über Würzel damit fahren


----------



## mjs (10. Februar 2002)

ich bin ja nicht der einzige bei dem die nadellager rausgefallen sind..... und das man ne headshock richtig abstimmen kann.. naja... steif sind sie und das wie sau..... aber das ansprechverhalten...... mal ne mz ausprobiert??? sehr viel besser


----------



## mongo86 (27. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Muss ich auch voll zustimmen!!!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (8. März 2002)

meine güte onkel was ist los wirst du alt? 
willst du wirklich deine technik verlieren und deine hornhaut am arsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoerch (10. März 2002)

Hi Eckard  

ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinem ZukunftsOptimismus bzgl. der Fullyentwicklung. 
die Bikeindustrie wird die Fullysschneller konzipieren, solange bis sie sich technisch wie optisch nicht mehr von einem Hardtail unterscheiden, vielleicht noch durch nen Aufkleber. Scalpel u.ä.
Was solls dann überhaupt ....


Fullys gibt es seit ich MTB fahre , viele idiotische, aber inspirierte
Modelle. Nach über ... na ja ungefähr 12 Jahren Fullyentwicklung
dürfte man davon ausgehen dass die Konstrukteure ihr Fach verstehen,  wozu haben wir sie denn studieren lassen.


Die sprüche, wie  "dem Fully gehört die Zukunft" halte ich für undifferenziert (ma-fully, freerider,DH) und tatsächlich für
mind****ing der minderbemittelten Bikeindustrie, 
die Expansion der 90er Jahre ist vorbei.

Dennoch ist fully Fahren mit einschränkungen einfach gesünder, sicherer lustbetonter, neudeutsch :goiler   by hj.


----------



## curve (10. März 2002)

ich mach's kurz:

Ein Hardtail mag auf kurzen und einfachen Strecken schneller sein, aber wen interessiert's?

Denn ein Fully macht einfach mehr Spass!!!


----------



## Sundance Kid (10. März 2002)

hach ja, laßt mich halt auch ma bissl mitsülzen.

Also: das Mehrgewicht eines guten Fullies gegenüber einem guten Hardtail liegt bei 0.5 bis 1,0 kg. Mehr nicht. Und die spürt man NUR, wenn man Rennen fährt, und das wirklich ambitioniert. Sonst nicht (in diesem Thread klingt das, als ob fast alle Spitzenklasseprofis wären).

Es gibt Untersuchungen, die ergaben, daß ein Fully die Rückenbelastung um ca. 25% reduziert. Allerdings macht ein Hardtail mit GEFEDERTER SATTELSTÜTZE das gleiche in der Größenordnung von ca. 20%. rechnet man beim Hardtail die Federsattelstütze dazu, schrumpft der Gewichtsunterschied zum Fully auf nicht mehr als 0,5 kg. Die genannten Untersuchungen genügen meines Wissens nicht in jeder Hinsicht wissenschaftlichen Anforderungen, aber einen deutlichen Hinweis geben sie allemal. Und an alle Hardtailfahrer, die über gefederte Satteltützen schmunzeln: ich kenne USE XCR und Rock Shox persönlich gut, und beide sind vollauf empfehlenswert. Die USE ist sensibler und weniger gedämpft, die RS ist mäßig sensibel, hat aber eine erstaunliche Eigendämpfung (für Fahrer zwischen 70 und 85 kg). Aber das nur nebenbei.

Der eigentliche Vorteil des Fullyies liegt aber in der Traktion. Bergauf merkt man das besonders, wenn man bei vorverlagertem Gewicht, besonders im Wiegetritt, über Hindernisse rollt; da bleibt das Hinterrad am Boden, beim Hardtail hüft es, dreht durch, die Geschwindigkeit sinkt auf Null, und wenn man zu wenig Kraft übrig hat, um wieder zu beschleunigen, kippt man um. Bergab hüpft das Hinterad beim Hardtail allemal, auch schon bei kleinen und kleinsten Hindernissen, und verspringt dabei so manches mali; das kann wirklich brenzlig werden. Auch dicke Reifen ändern da nichts, die sind im übrigen auch fürs Fully empfehlenswert. Insgesamt hat man vollgefedert einfach viel mehr Führung.

Primär hat man natürlich mit dem Hardtail mehr Gefühl für den Untergrund, aber dieses Gefühl kann man auch für das Fully entwickeln. Und natürlich steckt man etwas Energie in die Hinterradfederung. Allerdings dürften das bestenfalls 5% bis allerhöchstens (sehr kurzzeitig) 10% sein, höhere Werte sind unrealistisch. Diesen Kraftversust spart man aber auf längeren Strecken mit dem Fully (so ab 25 km würde ich schätzen) durch die verminderte Haltearbeit in den Beinen und v. a. im Rücken locker wieder ein. Auch hierüber soll es Kleinststudien geben, die diese These stützen.

Das mit dem Wippen bei kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Im Sitzen sollte das bei korrekt eingestellter Federung kein wirklich spürbares Ding sein. Im Wiegetritt macht sichs natürlich bemerkbar, aber dafür hat man im Fall des Falles eben auch den Traktionsvorteil, und der ist gerade in anstrengenden Passagen nicht zu unterschätzen, Rhythmus ist das Stichwort. Lockout halte ich für Unsinn; wer fummelt den dauernd am Bike rum, womöglich noch während der Fahrt und unter großer Sauerstoffschuld...

Den berühmten Pedalrückschlag spürt man aus meiner Sicht nur in sehr, sehr seltenen Spezialkonstellationen (große Schläge auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt sind wegen der dann niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten sehr selten), im allgemeinen Fahrbetrieb ist das kein Thema.

Ein bislang unerwähnter Nachteil des Fullies ist ein gewisses "Eigenleben" bzgl. des Tretlagers: die Tretlagerhöhe schwankt bisweilen unkalkulierbar, so daß unter ungünstigen Konstellationen, geade in schwierigen langsamen und technischen Passagen, Aufsetzer der Kurbeln auf dem Boden auftreten können (insbes. bei Fullies mit tiefem Schwerpunkt, z. B. Specialized FSR). Man kann auch als geübter Fahrer eben die Kombo aus Eigenbewegung, Bikebewegungen und Veränderungen des Untergrundes nicht immer 100%ig vorausberechnen.

Auch haben Fullies einen etwas höheren Wartungsaufwand. Aber moderne Luftfederelemente sind schon außerordentlich zuverlässig geworden und funzen auch bei Eingelenkern astrein. Und wer als leichter Hardtailfahrer eine Luftgabel fährt, kann darüber eh nicht meckern, weil die auch einen gewissen Wartungsaufwand hat.

Ein Fully ist teurer, kene Frage (aber wer bitte schön braucht denn für das gesparte Geld beim Hardtail eine XTR-Ausstattung? Das ist doch nur was für Hardcore-Pro's, den Unterschied zu XT merkt eh keiner wirklich). Und das Argument mit den Federgabeln vor einigen Jahren wurde ja schon genannt (und das ist sicherlich nur allzu wahr).

Summa summarum: wer das Geld hat und nicht auf die aller-allerletzten Sekunden im Rennen angewiesen ist, fährt mit einem modernen Fully besser. Hardtail hat seinen Reiz durch die Ursprünglichkeit und den technisch naturgemäß etwas höheren Anspruch.

Boah ey, jetze fühl ich mich besser.

Wohlsein,
jpm


----------



## Adri (10. März 2002)

@jpm : schönes schreibstück, gute argumente, eine aufmerkung dabei:
mit ein gefedertes sattelpen ändert die abstand sattel, tretlager sich doch  und dass ist nicht so gut fürs pedalieren, dachte ich mir so.
Warum kein softail? Dass schluckt auch alles und ist nur ne paar hundert gramm schwerer denn ne Hardtail???


----------



## Sundance Kid (10. März 2002)

@Adri:
die genannten Sattelstützen haben einen Federweg von max. 5 cm (RS) bzw. max. fast 6 cm (USE). Ein Softtail aus Titan hat in der Regel 2-3 cm.
Das Argument mit dem sich ändernden Abstand zum Tretlager ist SEHR SEHR theoretisch! Es stammt von Leuten, die Federsattelstützen noch nicht ausprobiert haben, denn sonst wüßten sie, daß man diese Teile im Fahrbetrieb ÜBERHAUPT NICHT bemerkt! Man bemerkt sie erst, wenn man wieder auf ungefederte Stützen zurückgeht ... (autsch!).
Also: die Teile sind wirklich effektiv und behindern den runden Tritt in keinster Weise!
Anders ist es bei den Parallelogrammstützen. Da gibt es welche mit großem Ausschlag nach hinten (Cane Creek, Moxey, je ca 7-9 cm Federweg vertikal) und solche mit kleinem Ausschlag nach hinten (Tamer [früher "Pivot Plus", jetzt "Tricky Dick"], ca. 6,5 cm Federweg vertikal). Nur letztere ist empfehlenswert. Die beiden erstgenannten verlängern die Distanz zum Lenker zu sehr, so daß es zu Verrenkungen auf dem Bike kommt. Das stört dann den runden Tritt indirekt.
Softtails sind cool - aber EXTREM teuer! Die teuerste der Federsattelstützen ist die von Tamer mit ca. 200  plus Versand ab USA (nur direkt, kein deutscher Importeur. Hat aber lebenslange Garantie! Siehe "www.tamerusa.com").
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?
Grussi,
jpm


----------



## Adri (11. März 2002)

@jpm. danke für die erklärung viz a viz sattelstütze.  

Das softtails extrem teuer sind, darf ich bestreiten. Klar, wenn du nach die Ami-titanium modelle gehtst, gibst da eine menge Kohle zu schieben, aber nicht nur fur die softtails!

Gute alternativen gibst bei Morati, titanium aus dem Osten (Czech Republic), kostet die hälfte wie bzw ein Seven oder Litespeed. Und ob man dass überhaupt merkt beim biken?? Die Kohle die du da aussparst kannst du top-schaltung spenden. 

Titanium ist fur mich die einzige alternative was softtails angeht. Carbon oder ALU sind nicht das beste material, fruh oder spät bricht da etwas. Titanium kennt keine metallmühe, soll dafür nicht brechen oder biegen (wenns gut fabriziert ist !)  

Ein gutes Fully ist immerhin auch extrem teuer, wenn du top material (leicht und sicher, ich spreche XC race modelle) willst.

Ein Top hardtail kostet auch eine Menge.


www.morati.com


----------



## checky (11. März 2002)

Tja, diese ewige Debatte.

Für mich kommt bei XC & Marathon nur ein leichtes Hardtail in Frage.
Bin selber schon leichte Fullys gefahren, aber ein Hardtail ist das einzig gescheite wenns schnell werden soll. & selbst auf den Abfahrten beim Gardasee Marathon bin ich hinten ungefedert schneller unterwegs als ein Großteil der gefederten Kollegen.

Man gebe mir ein Fully, welches sich so agil, schnell & wendig anfühlt wie mein Hardtail & ebenso gnadenlos beschleunigt, dann würde ich vielleicht umsteigen & evtl. 1 KG Mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen.

Aber wie bei so vielem, auch hier: SUBJEKTIV


----------



## SteffenScott (15. März 2002)

Ich besitz ein Scott Hardtail, ich bin auch schon mit Fullys gefahren aber ich weis nich die Fahren sich irgendwie naja,also schon bei kleinen Steinen Federt die ******* und wenn man ein Hardtail nimmt und nich so viel Geld für ein Fully hat nimmt man einfach ne Sattelfederung und gut is.


----------



## aloop (18. März 2002)

ich denke das muss jeder selbst wissen...


aber wenn du wirklich ambitioniert fährst dann ist das hardtail sicher erste wahl , schau doch mal bei den pro's , dort fahren nach wie vor weit über 80% hardtail's


----------



## onkel (18. März 2002)

Müsste nicht eine gefederte Sattelstütze auch ein Mehr an Traktion bringen? Ich meine, ob der ganze Hinterbau gefedert ist oder nur der Biker, der ja das Hauptgewicht ausmacht, müsste eigentlich egal sein. 

Jedenfalls dürfte das Rad nicht mehr springen. Und dieses Springen ist jawhl der Grund für die schlechtere Traktion beim Hardtail, oder?

Dann wäre doch mein Idealbike für meine Anforderungen mein altes Hardtail mit Federstütze. 
Das Mehrgewicht dürfte bei ca. 200 Gramm liegen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloop (19. März 2002)

wie gesagt das problem bei ner gefederten sattelstütze ist halt dass sich der abstand zwischen tretlager und sattel verändert 

und das ist sicher nicht gerade von vorteil um vorwärtszukommen


----------



## checky (19. März 2002)

Bevor ihr Euch ne gefederte Sattelstütze ans Bike schraubt, solltet Ihr vielleicht mal dickere Reifen ausprobieren. Das bringts wirklich. Ich fahre seit Anfang 2001 auch auffm Hardttail dicke (2,25") Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck & bin begeistert. Mächtiger Komfortzuwachs & Traktion satt.......


----------



## homer (28. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Müsste nicht eine gefederte Sattelstütze auch ein Mehr an Traktion bringen? Ich meine, ob der ganze Hinterbau gefedert ist oder nur der Biker, der ja das Hauptgewicht ausmacht, müsste eigentlich egal sein.
> 
> Jedenfalls dürfte das Rad nicht mehr springen. Und dieses Springen ist jawhl der Grund für die schlechtere Traktion beim Hardtail, oder?
> ...



nö,wenn du auf dem pedal stehst dann merkst du wo die bessere traktion fabriziert wird,da nützt eine gefederte stütze nix.
der sag is ja auch am hinterrad da um ein gewissen andruck aufs h-rad zu kriegen (bei löchern,senken  oder wenn der fahrer mit bike eine aufwärts bewegung macht)stichwort wiege tritt und kurze stösse.


----------



## homer (28. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Das mit dem Preis ist richtig, habe ich aber ausgeklammert, weil es klar ist und gerade wir armen Studis und die Schüler und sonstigen armen Schweine eh wissen, was läuft.
> 
> Ich will mal ein Bisschen provozieren, obwohl ich Deine Aussagen ja größtenteils teile.
> ...




aber  bedenken sollte mann das 2-3 kg am beik 20-30% mehr zu bewegende masse sind und nicht nur 2-4% auf das systemgewicht (fahrer und bike ca80-90kg)den letztendlich tritt der 75kg fahrer entweder ein 10 kg bike oder ein 30%schwereres 13kg bike und das macht was aus


----------



## onkel (29. März 2002)

Ich she schon... mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als mir mal ein Fully zu leihen (noch nie gefahren) und es selbst zu probieren.


----------

